# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Desalación y CO2

## Ergio

Hola!! Comprobado el mínimo interés por el tema expuesto sobre desalación mediante CO2, he tomado la decisión de eliminar el mensaje. Gracias a todos los que se han interesado de alguna manera
Saludos

----------


## Luján

Hola!

¿Podrías explicar un poco más ese proyecto?

¿Cómo insuflas el CO2 al tubo? ¿Cómo retiras el agua desalada? ¿Cómo recuperas la energía? ¿Cómo minimizas la salinidad creciente al desalar? ¿Cuál es la relación gasto/obtención de energía?

En fin, son preguntas, habrá más, que me surgen a priori sin ver el proyecto extendido.

Por cierto, en unos días/horas (para facilitar la lectura de esta nota) moveremos este mensaje y el anterior de Ergio a un nuevo hilo, porque realmente merece la pena crear uno nuevo.

----------


## Ergio

> Hola!
> 
> ¿Podrías explicar un poco más ese proyecto?
> 
> ¿Cómo insuflas el CO2 al tubo? ¿Cómo retiras el agua desalada? ¿Cómo recuperas la energía? ¿Cómo minimizas la salinidad creciente al desalar? ¿Cuál es la relación gasto/obtención de energía?
> 
> En fin, son preguntas, habrá más, que me surgen a priori sin ver el proyecto extendido.
> 
> Por cierto, en unos días/horas (para facilitar la lectura de esta nota) moveremos este mensaje y el anterior de Ergio a un nuevo hilo, porque realmente merece la pena crear uno nuevo.


Gracias por tu interés en el tema. La verdad es que no sé por donde empezar. Aún le estoy dando vueltas al asunto de separación de burbujas del CO2. No quiero que asciendan junto a los cristales de hielo para evitar mucho arrastre de aguas salobres. En cuanto tenga alguna idea la expondré

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por tu interés en el tema. La verdad es que no sé por donde empezar. Aún le estoy dando vueltas al asunto de separación de burbujas del CO2. No quiero que asciendan junto a los cristales de hielo para evitar mucho arrastre de aguas salobres. En cuanto tenga alguna idea la expondré


Va a ser muy difícil que consigas evitar que un gas no ascienda.

Por cierto.. ¿Cómo pretendes crear el hielo, y hacerlo subir?

----------


## Ergio

El hielo asciende por su peso específico que es menor que el del agua ( 916,8 Kg/m3/ 273K). El CO2 a la temperatura de -50º C tiene un peso de 1153 Kg/m3 y una presión de 6,97 Kg/cm2. Se puede inyectar sin necesidad de bomba a una profundidad de unos 350 mtrs. Una vez inyectado en las aguas salobres que estarían a una temperatura de 10º C, y presión de 40 Kg/cm2,;se evapora, y el calor de vaporización (80 Kcal/Kg) extrae la energía térmica del agua formando cristales de hielo diluyente (Cristales finos). El calor sensible del agua sería de 10 Kcal/Kg y el calor latente en la formación del hielo es de unas 80 Kcal/Kg.
Los cristales de hielo ascienden a una velocidad inferior a las burbujas de gas, y es preciso separar el hielo del gas, para poder lavarlo a contracorriente con una parte del agua conseguida al fundirse.
Las aguas salobres concentradas con un mayor peso especifico, descienden al fondo conducidas por una tubería, mientras que las menos salobres entran al sistema a unos 100 metros aguas arriba. De este modo las concentradas irán al fondo,(600 mtrs) donde no ocasionarán daño ecológico.

----------


## Ergio

Hola!!...Me hace falta un equipo de técnicos, o empresa interesada en este tema. Uno solo no puede sacarlo adelante. Si alguno del foro está interesado ya sabe donde encontrarme. Esto es labor de equipo. Debe corregirse donde dice: Trabajo positivo: 53,64- (23+13,26)= 17,38 KW/ Tn; Aplicando un rendimiento del 60%: 0,6x 17,38= 10,4 KW/Tn. de hielo

----------

